# cow milk intolerance - how do you code?



## scicchitanoa (May 11, 2009)

How do you code "cow milk intolerance" in a newborn? 

Thanks!!!!


----------



## EARREYGUE (May 12, 2009)

I would probably go with 579.8


----------



## apeck (May 12, 2009)

I would go with 271.3, intolerance or malabsorption (congential) of lactose.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (May 12, 2009)

I tend to lean with apeck....

271.3= "These deficiencies are a category of digestive problems in which the enzyme needed to properly digest a type of sugar called disaccharide is not produced in sufficient amounts, resulting in an inability to absorb it. *This disorder may present as lactose intolerance, which causes abdominal bloating and cramping, excessive gas, nausea, and diarrhea when milk products are consumed."*


----------



## scicchitanoa (May 12, 2009)

Thank you all for your responses!!!!!


----------

